# Good neighbors



## Dennis Ford (Mar 27, 2014)

I did a small favor for my neighbor a few days ago, today he gave me this walnut, stump, trunk and some large limbs were loaded on his trailer. We rolled the trunk onto the front of my trailer and slid the stump onto the back. He brought his trailer over and we unloaded the limbs (a couple are definitely worth sawing), must be some turnings hidden in here somewhere.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's a nice log!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2014)

You can have the log I'll take the stump. Nice haul.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 28, 2014)

I've processed 2 walnut stumps. Lots and lots of work. Rocks and rock hard mud around the roots. Lots of cracks and voids inside but once you sort it all out there will be some nice wood in there. I'm about ready to do another one if I can find one. Here's a stump buttstock and a blank from one of the stumps I did. Gary

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Cool

Ray


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 28, 2014)

nice score!! diddo on milling a stump like that! have a hose and a power washer handy when you are cutting it down they will come in handy!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 30, 2014)

I got a nice pile of small boards from the limbs and milled up the trunk today. Some really nice boards up to 22" wide, a couple are almost perfect, most have lots of character. It was hard on blades through. I cut through 6 bullets, a screwdriver shank that had been broken off in the tree and a portion of a SHOTGUN BARREL that must have been left in a hollow limb that later grew over.
Here is a pic of the barrel after I wire brushed off some of the rust. (I believe it was a 20ga)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 30, 2014)

If only the trees could tell their stories?


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 31, 2014)

When you start on your stump, angle your cuts down toward the tap root. You can see how these pros did the one on the left on the trailer. I didn't do mine that way, but I will next time. 




Maybe someone stashed the shotgun in the hollow tree after they used it for some evil deed. More than likely, someone just lost it. A friend of mine was hunting elk in Colorado and found a rifle leaning against a tree that had been there for dozens of years. Someone walked off and couldn't find where they left it. I know a guy that left a pistol out in a field...oh wait, I better not go there. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------

